

Ask HN: Any early stage startup looking for CTO/Chief Architect - anonjobseeker

EDIT: Should have mentioned this before but I'm only looking in San Francisco. Sorry for any confusion.<p>I am a startup engineer. I currently work in a senior role at a high scale, high profile, very fast growing startup where I manage the majority of the backend and operations. I've helped grow the company from 5 employees to now over 60 in about a year and a half.
Now I want to work somewhere where I can have more say over the direction of the technical side of things. I'm looking for a startup that is still less than 5 employees (or at least less than 5 engineers), funded and tackling interesting problems. You don't need to have a ton of traction (or any all really). You don't need to be profitable. I enjoy seeing a startup grow from those early stages to something big.<p>If that sounds like you, and you want to chat and see if it might be a fit, email me at anonjobseeker2@gmail.com and tell me a little about your company.<p>Thanks for taking time to read this.<p>p.s. I'm doing this anonymously because pretty much everyone I currently work with reads HN.
======
briholt
I'd be curious if you get any replies, could you please reply in a bit with a
little info about the quantity and quality of emails you get.

~~~
anonjobseeker
In the first post the other day I got no responses. ZERO! Today I got 2. Both
were legit options and companies I'd seriously consider. I mistakenly did not
mention originally in my post that I'm looking in San Francisco and one of the
replies was from a company in Santa Monica which is too bad. The other is in
San Francisco and I hope I we can at least sit for a chat soon. Might be
something good.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Maybe it's the headline. When I read the headline, I thought it was an early
stage company looking for a CTO/Chief Architect

